# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Leaving U will be so hard...

## Miss_Sweet

Leaving you will be so hard
I know that we will be scared.
Through the years we have grown up
Now we are about to split up.
It hurts me inside
To know that you will confide
In someone else who isn't me
But they will never be what I try to be.
I'll always be there for you
And I'll always stay true.
You are a part of me
That everyone will see.
You are my sister and friend
And we'll be that way until the end.
Don't ever let anyone take my place
Because they will never face
All the times that we've shared
Even when we never really cared.
All our memories will be locked up tight
Even all our stupid fights.
The laughs, the tears, the cries, the fears
Have built up through the years.
I'll never let us be apart
And you will always remain in my heart.

----------


## TISHA

really nice!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## manni9

nice  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx  :Smile:

----------


## mie-ya

very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnxxx  :Big Grin:  :givefl;

----------


## NInA

Very deep and Very nice sharing..

----------


## pinkyraja

nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## *Fatima*

wah beautiful

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## irfan

nice

----------


## *Fatima*

> Thnx :givefl;


ur welcome

----------


## moneyboy0

really nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thank uuuuu  :Smile:

----------


## LuiTsean

*dont leave....we will miss ur sweet poems....*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i wont leave  :Smile: 
thnx 4 likin :giveflower;

----------


## villies

superb sweety
zaberdast post hey 
keep postin dear  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thank uuuuu villies

----------


## Fairy

*Awesome!!*

----------


## friendlygal786

super, very emotional and sad one. :thumbs:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thankuuuu :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

nice poem...leaving u will be hard...great...:up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thank uuu aapi  :Smile:

----------

